# Que función cumplen estas piezas en el circuito?



## Rentero (Abr 10, 2007)

Holas.

Soy nuevo por aqui =) y también nuevo en esto de la electronica aunque tengo tiempo y ganas para aprender 

Al tema...he estado empapandome de teoria pero no he hecho nada de práctica. Tengo intención de comprarme una protoboard, un par de LEDs, fuente de alimentacion y cosas así muy basicas, no se, para comenzar desde lo sencillito. ¿Alguien me sugiere con que puedo empezar?

La cuestión es que antes de adquirir nada quiero tener más o menos las ideas claras sobre algunos conceptos. No se, me asaltan las dudas...por ejemplo:

He visto algunos diagramas de circuitos y hay cosas que no entiendo, logicamente...pondré un ejemplo:
http://www.unicrom.com/imagenes/basica.gif

C1 y C2 son condensadores ceramicos de 27pF. No se muy bien donde se usan y con que finalidad.
O los diodos(D1 -> Diodo 1N4148)...se usan por ¿seguridad o para que? jeje

Creo que en este punto me hago un verdadero lio :S

No se, que me comentais...


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2007)

creo que antes de correr tendrias que aprender a gatear

te recomendaria que busques otro tip de circuito con componentes mas discretos

_un multivibrador astable con dos transistores
_disparo de leds  lamparas, reles , con transistores
_algunos temporizadores


----------



## Rentero (Abr 10, 2007)

Gracias por responder.

Quizás no me he expresado con claridad. Logicamente no voy a ponerme a programar un PIC sin antes tener una minima base.

Solo puse ese circuito como ejemplo en el que aparece un par de condensadores y un diodo.
Mi dudas son sobre estos, no sobre el circuito. No se que función tienen...o que aplicaciones reales se les pueden dar. No se por ejemplo de que capacidad tienen que ser los condensadores, nose de que depende esto. jeje

No se si se me entiende 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Apollo (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola a Rentero:

Los capacitores C1 y C2 sirven para hacer resonar el cristal y pueda darte la frecuencia de reloj para el pic.

Circuitos resonantes y Osciladores

Osciladores LC

Osciladores a cristal

El diodo D1 parece ser de protección, o para atenuar los rebotes mecánicos del pulsador.

Saludos


----------



## Rentero (Abr 10, 2007)

De acuerdo. Voy a leer sobre eso.

Gracias a ambos por responder


----------



## ELECTRON87 (Abr 20, 2007)

bueno chico la verdad es que el circuito con el que te estas metiendo es muy abanzado para principiantes.

te recomendaria que empesaras por armar ciscuitos analogos 



por ejemplo puedes empesar por no comprar la fuente sino hacerla 

seguir por la parte de amplificador 
que es fundamental y mas facil de comprender 

mira el sgt enla,e
http://www.ladelec.com/comoarme.htm


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 21, 2007)

Ese diodo me tiene frito, parece que de donde lo sacaron quitaron alguna pieza como puede ser un condensador, en realidad ese diodo no tiene sentido para mi .

Los condensadores de 27pF son los recomendador por el fabricante en el datasheet o manual del chip.


----------



## electritico (Abr 23, 2007)

Bueno ese circuito ta complicadito, pero creo que aun nadie entendio bien lo que el queria.

Sos un noob en electrónica y quieres aprender, lo que quieres saber es sobre los componentes, que son, para que sirven, como se les clasifica, cuales son sus unidades, de que estan hechos, cuando se deben o no de usar en un circuito, bueno creo que eso es lo que has querido expresarle aqui a toda la gente.

Aqui puedes encontrar algo sobre condensadores
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_(eléctrico)

Debes empesar desde abajo, busca sobre circuitos RC (resistencia-capacitor), RCL (resistencia-capacitor-inductancias "bobinas"), transformadores, diodos, que es con lo primero que se aprende en electronica.

Saludos


----------



## miguel.el (Jun 15, 2007)

Yo creo que el Diodo es solo con fines visuales y seria un Diodo emisor de luz el que quedaria.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 15, 2007)

Si lo que quieres es empezar desde abajo como muchos lo hicimos te recomiendo paginas como  r-luis.xbot.es, www.unicrom.com, electronica2000.net, picmania.garcia-cuervo.net que tiene mucha información y proyectos, en el foro tambien hay una seccion de proyectos muy interesantes y muy bien explicados para ir empezando por partes antes de tirarse de lleno a la pileta...

Si tienes duda con algun circuito en particular googlealo y seguramente encontraras alguna pagina donde este mejor explicado... asi podras comparar y entender mas...

Si tienes dudas de como actua un componente las datasheets siemrpe ayudan... Si entiendes que hace cada aprte es mucho mas facil entender como trabajan juntas...

Para trabajar con transistores y diodos el libro de malvino ayuda muchisimo...

Por ultimo preparate para quemar circuitos a lo tonto... asi se aprende...   

Mucha suerte!!


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 23, 2007)

rentero, en teoria eso seria un protector de picos, pero supuestamente el diodo seria un condensador, si consigues saber su finalidad comentalo, te lo agradeceria.
Los condensadores hacen mas estable al cristal de cuarzo, eliminando frecuencias parasitas.


----------



## Rentero (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias a todos por responder.

Es triste pero todavía no he podido prácticar, aunque lo que estoy aprendiendo de electrónica es solo teoría me parece muy interesante


----------



## Maritto (Jun 25, 2007)

Lo que yo realmente no entiendo es porque tantos electronicos, que supuestamente saben algo, no le pueden despejar la duda a este pibe!
Mira la cosa creo que viene por el siguiente lado, ese diodo que ves ahi, probablemente sirva proteger al pic de picos de tension, que se puedan producir al cambiar de estado el pulsador!, ya que por las entradas/salidas (del pic) no puede circular cualquier tension y muchomenos cualquier corriente!
Ese diodo puede estar por muchas razones, podria ser para proteger la entrada del pic como te dije, podria ser para bajar el nivel de tension (los diodos, por su propio funcionamiento consumen algo asi como 0.7 v, y aveces se utilizan con el propocito de disminuir la tension), o finalmente, y lo mas logico seria que fuera un diodo led, emisor de luz, que permita hacer evidente un estado logico, como "no pulsado", "pulsado".
Eso me parece lo mas logico, en mi experiencia no pasa de eso, espero que te haya sido util, te agrego ademas, que si bien el diodo ese estara ahi por alguna razon, en mi experiencia, nunca se me hizo necesario colocar uno asi para el correcto funcionamiento del pic!.

Y no es mi intensión criticar, pero si alguien tiene un duda practica como esa, se la pueden intentar responder sin exigir tantos conocimientos de electronica, de ser asi todos estariamos con libros en las manos estudiando teorias y habrian muy pocos practicos! y pocos técnicos claro!

Un saludo atte. Luis


----------



## Dano (Jun 25, 2007)

Maritto dijo:
			
		

> Y no es mi intensión criticar, pero si alguien tiene un duda practica como esa, se la pueden intentar responder sin exigir tantos conocimientos de electronica, de ser asi todos estariamos con libros en las manos estudiando teorias y habrian muy pocos practicos! y pocos técnicos claro!



Las teorías => llevan a los práctico.
Tener los conocimientos mínimos de electrónica es casi como un requisito para participar en el foro sino nunca puedes agarrar una idea buena.

Saludos


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 26, 2007)

maritto, aunq algo de razon tienes, te has columpiado en cuanto a la explicacion tecnica, eso difiere mucho de un protector de picos


----------



## leop4 (Jun 29, 2007)

hola no se mucho de electronica pero algo se  un poco y medio bastante
pero me quiero hacer un amplificador de 10 o 8 wats estereo en lo pasible y que funcione como mucho con 2 baterias duracell de 9 voltios es para una moto. quiero conectar mi mp3 y que se oiga bastante bien busque por todos lados y no lo encontre, en pablin el de 8 no me sirve porque es mono y el de 10 es todo mentira se me quemo todo y no anda para nada y es mono tambien. estoy buscando uno sencillito que pueda hacer con un TDA2003 que tengo en un tarrito lleno de circuitos y chucherias bueno espero me puedan pasar uno facil de acer y sin complycasiones no quiero tardar dias en hacerlo .....MUCHAS GRASIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pablo1 (Jul 2, 2007)

hola rentero, te puedo decir que para trabajar con pic es facil, solo tienes que dominar  el lenguaje de programacion, tener un programador, y tener os prgramas adecuados.

pero como un consejo yo comense con lo mas basico, ve estudiando el comportamiento de las 
componentes mas basicos como las resistencias, condensadores , diodos , transistores , bobinas entre otros, pero cualquier inquietud que tengas sobre los pic entra en mi pagina y hay tengo información buena sobre ellos. 

te voy a dar una pagina donde te habla bien sobre los componentes basico. 
www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar

espero que sea de tu ayuda.


----------



## ladelec (Dic 11, 2007)

Escoge circuitos con menos de 10 componentes que te dejen una enseñanza y tengan una aplicación. Preferiblemente que esté probados como todos los que aparecen en www.ladelec.com
Luego pasa a otros con 20 componentes o menos y asi hasta que puedas hacer simulaciones de circuitos complejos.


----------



## dxtr_hyperion (Dic 14, 2007)

Otra página que te puede servir mucho es la de x-robotics.com, contiene información acerca de sensores, motores, programas para PIC, pero pues si te recomendaria empezar con algo sencillon, asi como calcular tiempos de carga y descarga de un capacitor (no se pero se me hace divertido - si soy extraño). Hablando sobre el circuito, en específico de éste, los capacitores me parece que sirven para evitar el ruido que genera el cristal y por su velocidad de carga y descarga son "ideales" para controlar la velocidad del cristal y evitar una variación dentro de la frecuencia. El diodo pues si me parece que es para proteccion de picos que pueda llegar a producir el botón, y si algunas veces funciona sin este, pero pues mejor asegurar que quemar no. jeje


----------

